
DiveIntoMark slams "Project Zero" - nickb
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/07/03/mother-faq-er
======
inklesspen
In what sense is DiveIntoMark "unveiling" this? This is an IBM project that
Mark is debunking; he works for Google and works on Python stuff, not PHP.

~~~
inklesspen
(For those reading this later, the original subject line of the post was
"DiveIntoMark unveils Project Zero" or something like.)

------
DanielH
i'm still searching for the PHP Framework and above all searching for the cool
:o).

Update: Now the title is more accurate - before it was something like "new
cool PHP Framework - Project Zero" ;)

